# Clown Costume Ideas......



## PearlWhiteGT (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking for some help on my clown costume. Last year I bought red coveralls and used black spray paint on them. Got a butchers apron & tried to bloody it up. Found some arm socks & got a hold of some gothic boots, scream team wig, wolfe brothers paint & just through all of it together & came up with this.










This year I kind of want to do the same thing but loose the coveralls & apron.

Thinking of getting some over sized red or orange scrub pants & cutting down to long shorts with either clown socks & funny shoes or just wearing the gothic boots again. Dirty the pants up & possible sew some patches on too.

I want to get some 2" clown suspenders to use but not sure what type of shirt or color of shirt to use. Going to paint my face again & use the same wig. Might use the same arm socks if I cant find some different ones local.

Any advice or ideas would be great!!!

Thanks!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Hey P.W.G.T., Man that get-up you have on in the pic is perfect!!! It's awesome, how many screams did you get with that outfit?! If I were you, I'd leave it the way it is!!! IMHO. The only thing I might change is the apron, maybe go with something a little more grisly, like a leatherface type of apron (not exactly his apron, but something similair.), or bloody up the one you have now more, and add a little more gore like small bits of skin or small body parts. It's too white.


----------



## Master-Macabre (Sep 13, 2009)

FML I totally have those boots ._. (except I dont use them as costume pieces xD)


----------



## PearlWhiteGT (Oct 13, 2009)

howlin mad jack said:


> Hey P.W.G.T., Man that get-up you have on in the pic is perfect!!! It's awesome, how many screams did you get with that outfit?! If I were you, I'd leave it the way it is!!! IMHO. The only thing I might change is the apron, maybe go with something a little more grisly, like a leatherface type of apron (not exactly his apron, but something similair.), or bloody up the one you have now more, and add a little more gore like small bits of skin or small body parts. It's too white.


Thanks! I went out that night & a lot of people wanted to take pics with me. I really don't want to use the coveralls because I have used them the last 2 years. Want a little something different. I got something in mind just got to go out and get the stuff to piece together.


----------



## PearlWhiteGT (Oct 13, 2009)

Master-Macabre said:


> FML I totally have those boots ._. (except I dont use them as costume pieces xD)


I give you props if you use them more than once a year. They were a pain in the ass to put on & take off. Lol...

I curious of what your costume is going to look like this year. Hurry up & post some pics.


----------



## Master-Macabre (Sep 13, 2009)

Really? Well I have like 458754165 pairs of boots so I get them on and off pretty fast  especially these cause they have zippers. Fo sho, jumpsuit is done just finishing the details. I'll probably post later today if not tomorrow


----------



## PearlWhiteGT (Oct 13, 2009)

Yeah at first I didn't even know the zipper was there. Later I found it & it made things a lot simpler. HaHa...

Did you sew your own jump suite?


----------



## Master-Macabre (Sep 13, 2009)

Yup. I sew all of my costumes, I hate buying pre-made. I'm taking some pics of the jumpsuit right now so pics should be up in a bit. Btw your clowns pretty sick as well


----------



## PearlWhiteGT (Oct 13, 2009)

Man, I wish I knew how to sew. Saw your jump suite. It looks sick so far. Can only imagine how everything else is going to look once it is all together.


----------



## PearlWhiteGT (Oct 13, 2009)

I bought some cheap red scrub pants that I plan on cutting down into long shorts or something to wear with the boots. Will try to dirty then up & place some patches on them along with some other stuff.

I also bought a white long sleeve shirt. I want to cut the sleeves off around my elbow area & plan on wearing it tucked in with some suspenders and arm socks. How can I make this white shirt look scary clownish???


----------



## Master-Macabre (Sep 13, 2009)

Add some puff buttons to it and if you know anyone who sews, have them make you a neck ruffle


----------



## PearlWhiteGT (Oct 13, 2009)

Is there a pattern for the neck ruffled?


----------



## Master-Macabre (Sep 13, 2009)

It would be a waste of money to buy an entire pattern set for just the ruffle. All a ruffle is, is a very long rectangle with hemed edges. You take that long rectangle with the hemmed edges and you gather one of the long sides, the old school sewing method, or with elastic aaaaand thats about it. You can make the rectangle super long so when gathered it wraps around your neck twice, or you can make it a bit shorter so when gathered it only goes around your neck once once etc etc. Lemme draw you up a ghetto reference sheet on paint so you can make one aight. Gimme a sec.


----------



## PearlWhiteGT (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks!


----------

